# Morgantown, WV-Looking for group



## Rabos (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm currently looking for a group to join in the Morgantown area. I'm relatively new to the game (been playing for about a year and a half), but do have a bit of experience with the rules. 

If anyone in the area is looking to recruit, you can email me at: bosaxon @ yahoo.com


----------



## Rabos (Jun 27, 2007)

I should specify that I'm looking for a D&D 3.x group, but have experience with 2e and nWoD groups and will play those.


----------



## Rabos (Jul 8, 2007)

There'll be a group forming when the students return to town in August. We're looking for a few more players if anyone is interested.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 18, 2007)

Sadly... I'll be at Marshall. But consider me for other times. 

Nightfall is, after all, Morgantown proud.


----------



## Rabos (Jul 18, 2007)

I know, I know. Too bad you couldn't have stuck around for that second edition game.


----------

